# Mike's Quest



## Mike_16_stud (Jun 29, 2003)

Hello,
       Name is Mike and I'm pretty new here to IM. The short time I have been here though I've gotten some pretty good info and decided it is a site I will frequent often. Anyway, I have decided to start an online journal. I am fully committing myself to this endeavor. While everyone tells me I'm skinny and need to gain weight, I feel like I need a short cut. I really want the fat off my abdominal area and I want to be able to see the coveted six-pack. I am sick of messing up on my diet (binging) and avoiding cardio. I am going to post on my journal everyday, including my meals, workout, and emotions. Basically I'm looking for a little support, although I'm not expecting many to reply since I'm knew.

Stats

Age 19
Weight 170
Height 5'10"
Bf 13-15%

Currently am following Max-OT training. I am on week 8 and have found it to be extremely effective. I am somewhat unsure of what nutritional plan to follow but I think I'm going to stick to the regular 40/40/20. I am thinking I'm going to eat roughly 2000 calories a day, is that too low? Anyway, I just wanted to put my goals (loose bf to 10%) and dedication into writing. Hopefully some will help me along the way.

PS-Today I binged again.....it is my last one for a long time!!!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 29, 2003)

HI!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mike_16_stud *_
> I am somewhat unsure of what nutritional plan to follow but I think I'm going to stick to the regular 40/40/20. I am thinking I'm going to eat roughly 2000 calories a day, is that too low? Anyway, I just wanted to put my goals (loose bf to 10%) and dedication into writing. Hopefully some will help me along the way.
> 
> PS-Today I binged again.....it is my last one for a long time!!!


 Stop the binging and get on a plan.  I think 2000 - 2100 cals a day for you is good.  Get working on your plan of 40/40/20 here so that your diet is in order and you stop the binging.  

Show us a meal plan and we can help you along.  Have you read the stickies in the top of the Diet and Nutrition FOrum yet?   If not DO SO!!!!


----------



## Mike_16_stud (Jun 30, 2003)

June 30, 2003

Today I felt pretty good. I had more energy than I normally do and am unsure why; although I am definitely not complaining. I had a good workout but had to change it up since I was alone and didn't have a spotter. I ate pretty well today, although I was a little low on calories. That is fine with me because I have some ground to make up. I noticed by having this journal I'm more attentive to my eating and lifting, it makes me feel responsible to someone. I will make tomorrow even better!

Max-OT Week 8 Chest/Tris  2:30 min rest

Flat Dumbell Press 90x6, 90x4
Incline Dumbell Press 70x5, 70x4
Weighted Dips 70x4

1 Arm Overhead Press 40x5
Dumbell Kickbacks 30x6
Cable Pressdowns 80X6
1 Arm Lying Tricep Presses 40x4

Eating

Meal 1 6:00 AM
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
1 1/2 Cup Skim Milk
1 Scoop Protein Powder
1 TBSP Fat Free Sugar Free Pudding Mix
Cup Coffee

Meal 2 9:00 AM
EAS Protein Bar
1 1/4 Cup Shreaded Wheat and Bran

Meal 3 11:30 AM
1 Bag Herb and Garlic Tuna
1/2 Cup Cottage Cheese
1 TBSP Flaxseed Oil
Cup Tea

Meal 4 3:30 PM (Pre-Workout)
1/2 Serving VP2 Whey
1/2 Serving Creatine HSC

Meal 5 4:45 PM (Post-Workout)
1/2 Serving VP2 Whey
1/2 Serving Creatine HSC

Meal 6 5:30 PM
1 Can Pink Salmon
10 ounces Cauliflower
1/2 Cup Cottage Cheese

Meal 7 10:30 PM (i know this is late but had softball)
EAS Protein Bar

Macro

Calories 1846
Protein 192 g (46%)
Carbs 123 g (25%)
Fat 54 g (29 %)


----------



## Mike_16_stud (Jul 2, 2003)

July 1, 2003

So tired! haha Little spent today, had class and then worked late. I did force myself to go the gym though. Need to pick up the intensity a bit, but hard after working in the sun all day. Eating was pretty good today.

Max-OT Week 8 Thighs

Leg Extension (Warm Up) 50x10, 50x10
Deep Squats 275x5, 275x5, 275x4
Leg Press 405x6, 405x6
Lunges 155x6, 155x6
SL Deadlifts 205x6, 205x6

Eating

Meal 1 6:00 AM
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
1 1/2 Cup Skim Milk
1 Scoop Protein Powder
1 TBSP FF SF Pudding Mix

Meal 2 9:00 AM
1 1/4 Cup Shreaded Wheat and Bran
1 EAS Protein Bar

Meal 3 11:45 AM
1/2 Cup Cottage Cheese
1 TBSP Flaxseed Oil
5 Ounces Lettuce
1 Zucchini
I Can Water Packed Tuna

Meal 4 4:15 PM (Pre-Workout)
1/2 Serving VP2 Whey
1/2 Serving Creatine HSC

Meal 5 5:00 PM (Post-Workout)
1/2 Serving VP2 Whey
1/2 Serving Creatine HSC

Meal 6 6:00 PM
1 Large Can of Water Packed Chicken Breast
6 Ounces Lettuce
Vegetables (Broccoli, Zucchini, Mushrooms)

meal 7 8:15 PM
1 EAS Protein Bar
4 Ounces Lettuce

Macros

Calories 2200
Protein 243 g (49%)
Carbs 197 g (33 %)
Fat 37 g (18 %)


----------

